

Hackers ground 1,400 passengers at Warsaw in attack on airline's computer - coffeeyesplease
http://www.theguardian.com/business/2015/jun/21/hackers-1400-passengers-warsaw-lot

======
vmorgulis
"We regret to inform, that due to IT systems failure LOT had to cancel
following flights."

[http://corporate.lot.com/pl/en/press-
news?article=772898](http://corporate.lot.com/pl/en/press-news?article=772898)

